# SUCCESS!!!



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2019)

I tried breeding my spinys this morning, thinking that it would be a failed attempt because I have had almost 0 luck with breeding lately, but I was wrong! They connected at 1:05 (2 mins ago) and it looks like I have a success! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2019)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2019)

Gratz on the mating!!! and nice pics


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Mar 15, 2019)

COngrats!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 15, 2019)

Congrats!! I am still waiting for my subadult male to molt so hopefully I have the same success in a few weeks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> COngrats!


Thanks!



Charoozz520 said:


> Congrats!! I am still waiting for my subadult male to molt so hopefully I have the same success in a few weeks!


Thanks, and good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 15, 2019)

That's a new camera, isnt it, bday girl?

Congratulations on the mating!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> That's a new camera, isnt it, bday girl?
> 
> Congratulations on the mating!


I did get a new camera, but that's just my mom's phone!I

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Mar 15, 2019)

Great pics! Gratz on the connection  Maybe love is in the air now that Spring is around the corner


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I did get a new camera,


I am expecting a lot mantis pics from you now :clap:


----------



## RebelleSinner (Mar 16, 2019)

How exciting! Well done!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> How exciting! Well done!


Thanks! I can't wait for her to lay an ooth! She is FAT! I guess three medium dubias will do that to a mantis.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol indeed sounds like she’s ready rock! Our female subadult will only eat the first one and toss half of the second one. I take it your male faired well? I’m sooooo nervous lol I ended up with 2 males and 4 females


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

Ya, my male was fine! I literally had to push him onto the female's back, he tried mating with her wings for about an hour and then I nudged him into position and he connected. The female was only interested in her roach. She wasn't bothered by him at all! My mom separated them after 6 and a half hours and he walked off to a nice dubia meal!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 16, 2019)

Congrats on a successful mating! Great pictures as well. Glad the male was safe and the female was interested in eating a roach instead!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks, Mystymantis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a question. I mated my pair on Friday. How long should I wait to mate the male again? My second female started calling and I want to mate her soon.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Mar 17, 2019)

It usually takes a week for the male to recover its energy. He needs food and lots of water to replenish but from experience, a week is a long enough time. Probably depends on species too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok. That's what I thought. He has had some food and water and is looking perky. I guess I'll try mating on Friday.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 18, 2019)

Good luck with the mating


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 22, 2019)

Trying to mate the male and second female now. Male is trying, but this female is skittish and aggressive so she doesn't want him on her back. Wish me luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Mar 22, 2019)

Uh oh, sounds like a challenging one! Good luck!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 22, 2019)

Ya, it didn't work today. I guess female #1 gets a date instead! Female #2 was just too aggressive towards my male. she attacked him and I had to separate them. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 1, 2019)

Female #1 laid her first ooth today!!! Hope its fertile!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 1, 2019)

Congratulations on the ooth! May you have many babies!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 1, 2019)

Congrats!! Hope its healthy and fertile!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks! She was only mated once, so I hope that's enough! It's about an inch and a half long and she gives me a threat pose every time I get near it to measure it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 1, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 how long did it take for your male to notice the female and get on her back? It’s been 30mins and the name haven’t made a move yet. I already fed her two roaches so I really can’t give her more food or she’s gonna explode.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 1, 2019)

@Charoozz520 He jumped on right away. Nudge the male's wings and guide him onto her back. Distract her with a stick of honey. The honey will keep her busy and not fill her up any.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 1, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 thank you!! I will try again this weekend


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 1, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> @MantisGirl13 thank you!! I will try again this weekend


Ok! PM me if you have any questions or difficulties! I'm trying to get my other spiny female to cooperate with the male.

- MantisGirl13


----------

